# المصعد الالكتروني يعمل بنظام plc مشروع تخرجي



## بن حرد (20 يناير 2009)

:3:هذا المشروع تم العمل فية لمدة ثمانية اشهر :63:
:3:انتظروا الصور للمشروع وكيفية العمل:85:
:10:والمكونات:10:​


----------



## alabeed (2 فبراير 2009)

وين المشروع ياهندسه


----------



## جون عادل ميشيل (3 فبراير 2009)

*وين المشروع ياهندسه*​


----------



## shima_sasho (4 فبراير 2009)

فيننننننننننننن ياهندسه


----------



## ايمن الحلبي (1 مارس 2009)

لا أرى شي ... أين المشروع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 مارس 2009)

بن حرد قال:


> :3:هذا المشروع تم العمل فية لمدة ثمانية اشهر :63:​
> 
> 
> :3:انتظروا الصور للمشروع وكيفية العمل:85:​
> :10:والمكونات:10:​


 

احنا منتظرين اي حاجه عن المشروع المذكور :19:​


----------



## sadjida (4 مارس 2009)

اريد ان ارى المشروع من فضلك


----------



## حيدر نائل (19 مارس 2009)

الرجاء اخي اين المشروع وبارك الله بيك


----------



## بن حرد (20 مارس 2009)

_ هاكم صورة المشروع _
_ ومتاسفين_
_ على التاخير بسبب الامتحانات_


_ صورة المشروع بعد انتهاء العمل فية_
http://www.m3mare.com/up/download-4d7c59eacc.jpg.html


----------



## بن حرد (20 مارس 2009)

لاداعي للتعب الصورة هنا اممامك


----------



## بن حرد (20 مارس 2009)

تم تركيب المصعد بالطريقة التالية
والقطع المستخدمة هيا 
(1)القطع الاعتيادية
1-الالمنيوم 
2-قطعة حديد على شكل دائرة مستطيل
3-بلاستيك شفاف4م
4-اللواح الفيبر
5-مسامير خشن 1.5سم
(2)القطع الالكترونية
1-باور سبلاي (يمكنك استخدام باور سبلاي الكمبيوتر كما استخدمناه نحن)
2-قطعة الplc logo
3-السوتشات منوع
4-ليد ضوائي ملون
5-كونتكترات
6-اسلاك منوع
(3)الدينميك
1-ديلمة للدوران
2-ديلمة للفتح والاغلاق للباب


----------



## النورس المجروح (24 مارس 2009)

اخي بن حرد ممكن اعرف طريقه التوصيل وماهي المشاكل التي واجهتها وهل كان سهل ام به اعاقات ؟
وياريت تكتب لنا القطع المستخدمه بالنسبه للتوصيل والدائرة مش بالنسبه للهيكل الخارجي
ولو امكن احصل منك على الدائرة الالكترونيه وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## waddah4 (6 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يوفقك وممتاز انك بس قدرت تعمل البرنامج في ثمانية اشهر,انا عملت البرنامج خلال سنتين واستخدمه في شركتي للمصاعد


----------



## eng1_romy (7 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جيد كان عندنا مثلة فى كلية الاهندسة الالكترونية بمنوف (مصر)

وكان مشروع تخرجى عبارة عن air supply 
وكان التكم فية باستخدام plc & scada


----------



## قيس0790 (9 أبريل 2009)

يا اخي العزيز هل تذكر لنا المخطط السلمي للـ 
(plc)


----------



## alhamadi7237 (12 أبريل 2009)

المشروع جميل بس لو تشرح لنا طريقة العمل لكي نستفيد منها


----------



## sikoman (12 أبريل 2009)

مشروع تخرى هو التوربينة الكهربية والتحكم فيها عن طريق الplc & scada


----------



## konafa100 (14 أبريل 2009)

ممكن رابط جديد لو سمحت الرابط لا يعمل عندى وشكرا


----------



## بن حرد (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شباب على الردود


----------



## بن حرد (17 أبريل 2009)

الاخ النورس المجروح 
شكرا لك على المشاركة لازلت اعمل على الاجابة على ماتريدة وغريبا انشاء الله

الاخ waddah4 
شكرا لك على المشاركة هل عملت عينة للمشروع كما في الصورة
البرنامج حقنا وجهتنا في الكثير من المشاكل مثل عدم وقوف المصعد عند الضغط على زر الانذار من قبل الشخص الموجود داخل المصعد
ماهو اسم الشركة التي تم تنفيذ المشروع فيها
وشكرا للجميع على المشاركة


----------



## عمرو عمور (18 أبريل 2009)

مستنيين المشروع برجاء الاسراع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهراس (25 يونيو 2009)

*الطلاب المشاركين في صناعة هذا المشروع*

بصراحة هذا المشروع قمة في الاختراع


----------



## ششششششششششششش (10 مارس 2010)

بدنا بس الديزين وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي آل جعفر (16 مارس 2010)

والله فكره حلوه 
هل يوجد برنامج plc لهذا المصعد


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور مع انو انتظرنا كتيييير


----------



## eyadg (3 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز بس وين التصميم والبرنامج
هاي بس صورة المشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## حمد ال حمد (7 مايو 2011)

*مخطط المشروع*

يعطيك العافيه على المشروع والفكره الرائعه
بس تخطيط وطريقت المشروع بعد اذنك
تحياااااتي


----------

